# Danish: Havde ikke noget imod det fordi han er vandt til det



## Gencebay

Havde ikke noget imod det fordi han er vandt til det

One of my friends needs the translation of this sentence and I don't know Dutch (this sentence is ,I think, in Dutch) at all. Could someone help me please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kraus

Could that be "I had nothing against him because/for he's gone there"?


----------



## Gencebay

thank you


----------



## Kraus

Gencebay said:


> thank you


You're welcome!  Wait for another opinion though, I'm not sure about this translation...


----------



## Ayazid

Well, I am not expert in Dutch but I can assure you that the text is actually written in some Scandinavian language (I have googled it and it seems to be Danish), it´s not Dutch    This thread should be removed to the forum of Scandinavian languages.


----------



## chuff

I second that it's not Dutch, but some Scandinavian language.


----------



## jonquiliser

Yup, Danish or Norwegian (Norwegian would be my guess). And I think it means something like "(he -or I?) had nothing against it because he was used to it".


----------



## Lemminkäinen

It's Danish; jonquiliser's translations seems like a good one.


----------



## Gencebay

Thank you all


----------



## BoTrojan

Wow, hard to believe no native Danes have chimed in yet, such as Andreas Jensen.  Anyway, I can help here, as I'm a fluent speaker of Danish (though not a native).

*Havde ikke noget imod det fordi han er vandt til det*

This is first of all, an incomplete sentence.  It's missing a subject, which, given the rest of the sentence, I assume is "he".  So the sentence should be:

*Han havde ikke noget imod det fordi han er vandt til det*

This is easily translated as:

*He had nothing against it because he is used to it*

There are some alternative idioms that could be used here:

*He had no problem with it because he is accustomed to it.*

But the first translation is the simplest and most direct.

Hope this helps,

Bo


----------



## Gencebay

Thank you for the information, BoTrojan


----------



## jonquiliser

Maybe there's another possible interpretation: the person might have received a suggestion (for example, maybe the other one wanted to do a little surgery on him or her ) so the person says "I had nothing against that because he's used to it"...?


----------



## Hildebrand

not that important, but the correct Danish sentence would be "Havde ikke noget imod det fordi han er vant til det"

the translations are correct  but I guess it would mean "I had nothing against it because he is used to it"
(if there's no personal pronoun, it is usually "I")


----------

